# عيد الفصح



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
تعلّمت عبارة جديدة النهاردا وهي «عيد الفصح» - طول عمري عارفها بإسم «شمّ النسيم» وهو المنتشر عندنا ف مصر. عايز أعرف لو فيـ تسميات تانية لشم النسيم ومدىٰ انتشار كلّاً من «عيد الفصح» و «شمّ النسيم» برّا مصر.
وشــُـكراً


----------



## clevermizo

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> تعلّمت عبارة جديدة النهاردا وهي «عيد الفصح» - طول عمري عارفها بإسم «شمّ النسيم» وهو المنتشر عندنا ف مصر. عايز أعرف لو فيـ تسميات تانية لشم النسيم ومدىٰ انتشار كلّاً من «عيد الفصح» و «شمّ النسيم» برّا مصر.
> وشــُـكراً




على حد علمي "شمّ النسيم" يشير إلى العيد المصري الذي يُحتفل به المصريون من زمان - من العصر الفرعوني. وأما عيد الفصح فهو عيد المسيحيين يحيي ذكرى يوم قيامة عيسى المسيح. ولكن في مصر العيدان يصلان في نفس الموسم وبسبب ذلك قد تسمون العيدين بنفس الاسم - شم النسيم (وأتصور أن هذا الاسم أكثر انتشارا عند المسلمين الذين لا يحتفلون بالعيد المسيحي). خارج مصر أعتقد بأن "عيد الفصح" هو الاسم الأكثر انتشارا عند الناس حيث لا يُحتفل بـ"شمّ النسيم" و"عيد الفصح" يحتفلون به المسيحيون فقط.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لم أعلم أن شمّ النسيم له علاقة بعيد الفصح، ولكن يبدو أن البعض يربط بينهما منذ عهد الفراعنة.

الفصح فصحان، واحد لليهود وهو عيد يصادف منتصف شهر نيسان اليهودي، لا أدري إن كان يطابق نيسان الشمسي أم لا ولكن حسب علمي فإن شهور اليهود قمرية وليست شمسية. فيه يحتفل اليهود بخلاصهم من فرعون مصر (أظن ذلك). وحسب قصة الخروج من مصر، خرج اليهود في يوم عيد حتى لا ينتبه إليهم المصريون وكان هذا العيد هو شم النسيم الذي يصادف الاعتدال الربيعي - وعلى هذا يبدو أن شمّ النسيم كان في أواخر آذار وليس في منتصف نيسان. والله أعلم.

فصح المسيحين يصادف الأحد الثالث من شهر نيسان الشمسي (أو هو الثالث بعد الاعتدال الربيعي، لست أذكر تماما) تسبقه الجمعة الحزينة وأسبوع من الصلاة والصيام. أي أنه يجب أن يكون بعد شمّ النسيم، إما بشهر أو بثلاثة أسابيع، وبعد فصح اليهود باسبوع (إن كان نيسان اليهود يطابق نيساننا الشمسي). وبذا لا يتطابق العيدان كما تقول، فشم النسيم كان في الشهر الماضي والفصح يصادف يوم الأحد القادم (أعلم ذلك بالتأكيد لأن الطالبات المسيحيات اعتذرن عن حضور دروس الأحد والاثنين القادمين).

الفصح في اللغة العربية هو البيان والوضوح والظهور (نقول، أفصح عمّا في قلبه، أي بينه وأوضحه وأظهره)، وقيل لي أن الفصح بالعبرية هو الظهور والخروج ومنها سميّ عيدهم لخروجهم من مصر، وكذلك فصح النصارى سمي لظهور المسيح لبعض الناس بعد أن دُفن - والله أعلم.

في العراق والشام يصورة عامة يستخدمون عيد الفصح أو أحد الفصح ولكن تعبير "عيد القيامة" بدأ ينتشر مؤخرا أيضا ولكن ليس كثيرا. لم أسمع أن أحدا سوى أهل مصر يحتفل بشمّ النسيم، إلا أن الأكراد في المنطقة يحتفلون بعيد النوروز في 21 آذار.


----------



## clevermizo

Mahaodeh said:


> لم أعلم أن شمّ النسيم له علاقة بعيد الفصح، ولكن يبدو أن البعض يربط بينهما منذ عهد الفراعنة.
> 
> الفصح فصحان، واحد لليهود وهو عيد يصادف منتصف شهر نيسان اليهودي، لا أدري إن كان يطابق نيسان الشمسي أم لا ولكن حسب علمي فإن شهور اليهود قمرية وليست شمسية. فيه يحتفل اليهود بخلاصهم من فرعون مصر (أظن ذلك). وحسب قصة الخروج من مصر، خرج اليهود في يوم عيد حتى لا ينتبه إليهم المصريون وكان هذا العيد هو شم النسيم الذي يصادف الاعتدال الربيعي - وعلى هذا يبدو أن شمّ النسيم كان في أواخر آذار وليس في منتصف نيسان. والله أعلم.
> 
> فصح المسيحين يصادف الأحد الثالث من شهر نيسان الشمسي (أو هو الثالث بعد الاعتدال الربيعي، لست أذكر تماما) تسبقه الجمعة الحزينة وأسبوع من الصلاة والصيام. أي أنه يجب أن يكون بعد شمّ النسيم، إما بشهر أو بثلاثة أسابيع، وبعد فصح اليهود باسبوع (إن كان نيسان اليهود يطابق نيساننا الشمسي). وبذا لا يتطابق العيدان كما تقول، فشم النسيم كان في الشهر الماضي والفصح يصادف يوم الأحد القادم (أعلم ذلك بالتأكيد لأن الطالبات المسيحيات اعتذرن عن حضور دروس الأحد والاثنين القادمين).
> 
> الفصح في اللغة العربية هو البيان والوضوح والظهور (نقول، أفصح عمّا في قلبه، أي بينه وأوضحه وأظهره)، وقيل لي أن الفصح بالعبرية هو الظهور والخروج ومنها سميّ عيدهم لخروجهم من مصر، وكذلك فصح النصارى سمي لظهور المسيح لبعض الناس بعد أن دُفن - والله أعلم.
> 
> في العراق والشام يصورة عامة يستخدمون عيد الفصح أو أحد الفصح ولكن تعبير "عيد القيامة" بدأ ينتشر مؤخرا أيضا ولكن ليس كثيرا. لم أسمع أن أحدا سوى أهل مصر يحتفل بشمّ النسيم، إلا أن الأكراد في المنطقة يحتفلون بعيد النوروز في 21 آذار.




شكرا لكِ لكل المعلموات المفيدة. أساس تعليقاتي جزء منه هنا ويقول الويكي إن شم النسيم يُحتفل به اليوم التالي لعيد الفصح القبطي أي الأرثدكسي. قد تعرفين أنّ عيد الفصح الكثوليكي وعيد الفصح الأرثدكسي لا يقعان في نفس اليوم، وتاريخ عيد الفصح الأرثدكسي يعتمد على تاريخ عيد الفصح اليهودي بشكل ما (ولكن لست متأكدا بكيفية تحديد التاريخ.)

يا إسكندراني - ماذا تعرف عن الاحتفال القبطي في بلادك؟ متى تحتفلون بعيد شمّ النسيم عندكم؟


----------



## إسكندراني

clevermizo said:


> شكرا لكِ لكل المعلموات المفيدة. أساس تعليقاتي جزء منه هنا ويقول الويكي إن شم النسيم يُحتفل به اليوم التالي لعيد الفصح القبطي أي الأرثدكسي. قد تعرفين أنّ عيد الفصح الكثوليكي وعيد الفصح الأرثدكسي لا يقعان في نفس اليوم، وتاريخ عيد الفصح الأرثدكسي يعتمد على تاريخ عيد الفصح اليهودي بشكل ما (ولكن لست متأكدا بكيفية تحديد التاريخ.)
> 
> يا إسكندراني - ماذا تعرف عن الاحتفال القبطي في بلادك؟ متى تحتفلون بعيد شمّ النسيم عندكم؟


كما ذكر الإخوة شمّ النسيم أكثر منه تقليد عام يلوّن فيه الناس البيض (إلخ) أكثر منه احتفال قبطي وقد يسمّيه الأقباط بعيد الفصح أو عيد القيامة لا أعلم الحقيقة - كلّ ما أذكره أنّها كانت إجازة مدرسية للمسيحيين


----------



## Mahaodeh

من هذا يبدو أنه بعد دخول المسيحية إلى مصر تغير موعد شم النسيم من وقت الاعتدال الربيعي إلى اليوم الذي يلي عيد الفصح. ربما جاء الخلط من تطابق التواريخ.


----------



## Josh_

Mahaodeh said:


> الفصح في اللغة العربية هو البيان والوضوح والظهور (نقول، أفصح عمّا في  قلبه، أي بينه وأوضحه وأظهره)، وقيل لي أن الفصح بالعبرية هو الظهور  والخروج ومنها سميّ عيدهم لخروجهم من مصر، وكذلك فصح النصارى سمي لظهور  المسيح لبعض الناس بعد أن دُفن - والله أعلم.



  في الواقع لا علاقة لكلمة 'فِصْح' بجذر ف-ص-ح العربي. وإنما هي مأخوذة مباشرةً من كلمة פֶּסַח (pesakh) العبرية -- פּ=ف وס=ص وח=ح.

الكلمة العبرية، هي "المصدر" (ويسمى "اسم الفعل" في العبرية) من الفعل "פָּסַח" (pasakh) بمعنى "أبقى" أو "تَرَكَ" (بالإنجليزية to pass over). لذا المصدر פֶּסַח (pesakh) يعني "الإبقاء؛ التَرْك" (بالإنجليزية passing over أو passover). 

إن "عيد الفصح اليهودي،" كما قلتِ، عيد يحتفل فيه اليهود بذكرى خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر. وأما تسميته فهو مأخوذ من قصة "الضربات العشر"  الموجودة في سفر الخروج الذي يُكتب فيه أن الله ساعد بني إسرائيل أن يهربوا  من مصر فضرب المصريين بعشر ضربات.  كانت الضربة الأخيرة قتْل الأطفال  الأبكار للمصريين (الخروج 11: 1-12). قيل لليهود أن يعلّموا أبواب بيوتهم  بالدم من حمل ليعرف روح الرب أية بيوت يسكنون فيها فيُبقيهم، أي يتركهم، ويعثر على بيوت  المصريين. بعد ذلك أعتقهم الفرعون فخرجوا مصر.


----------



## Outlandish

إسكندراني said:


> كما ذكر الإخوة شمّ النسيم أكثر منه تقليد عام يلوّن فيه الناس البيض (إلخ) أكثر منه احتفال قبطي وقد يسمّيه الأقباط بعيد الفصح أو عيد القيامة لا أعلم الحقيقة - كلّ ما أذكره أنّها كانت إجازة مدرسية للمسيحيين



اسكندراني، يبدو أنت مبتعد عن البلاد لفترة طويلة فمنذ سنين عدة أصبح عيد القيامة عطلة قومية لكل المصريين.


----------



## إسكندراني

outlandish said:


> اسكندراني، يبدو أنت مبتعد عن البلاد لفترة طويلة فمنذ سنين عدة أصبح عيد القيامة عطلة قومية لكل المصريين.


١٠ سنين و يزيد  في الحقيقة أظن ما ذكرته من أيام المدرسة هو أجازة عيد الميلاد لأن شم النسيم عطلة للجميع فعلاً زي ما انت قلت


----------

